# Is it worth anything?



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey, I recently purchased this girls Huffy “ Lil Gypsy” bicycle from an auction along with other things. It appears to be from the 70’s, but I don’t know much about it.. is it worth anything? I paid $7


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Give it a gentle bath and you might make $3. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Give it a gentle bath and you might make $3. V/r Shawn



 It’s funny you say that because i just made $100 in profit. Thanks for your ignorant comment though, buddy ✌️


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jeremy said:


> It’s funny you say that because i just made $100 in profit. Thanks for your ignorant comment though, buddy ✌️



Yea I haven't been messing with bikes very long but congrats on finding someone willing to pay that much money for that bike.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I haven't been messing with bikes very long but congrats on finding someone willing to pay that much money for that bike.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 8, 2018)

...... oh my


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 9, 2018)

What is your e-mail? I would like to see more close up photos please?


----------

